# 68 vinyl top trim locations



## banshman (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello great ones!

I'm adding a vinyl top to my 68 and was wondering if anyone had measurements or templates where the pins go or bolt holes are on the body. I have access to the stud gun as well. Is anyone restoring a 68 or 69 that could get me some measurements, pics, etc...???

Thanks


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

banshman said:


> Hello great ones!
> 
> I'm adding a vinyl top to my 68 and was wondering if anyone had measurements or templates where the pins go or bolt holes are on the body. I have access to the stud gun as well. Is anyone restoring a 68 or 69 that could get me some measurements, pics, etc...???
> 
> ...


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

I just wrote you on "start a conversation" with my home phone.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I have used these guys in the past ,awesome product, easy ordering and fast shipping , no COVID 19 excuses


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

1969GPSJ said:


> I have used these guys in the past ,awesome product, easy ordering and fast shipping , no COVID 19 excuses


I'm pretty sure he is looking for the stud locations for the vinyl top trim moldings that go on the upper side of the quarter panel and between the rear window and trunk seam. Maybe yours didn't fully download, but the only two diagram locations I see are for the window trim.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

ah I see, the site does not offer those locations 
hope you can help him out


----------

